# Suggest me a laptop under 35000



## satwik (Aug 17, 2015)

My sister wants to buy me a laptop as a gift and told to choose one under 35000rs so please suggest me a good one guys

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
35000 rs max

2)What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Weight doesn't matter screen  15" - 16" screen is ok

3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
mostly for checking mails,net surfing,watching movies and maybe will play some games.
i will hook it up with my projector to watch movies so I need HDMI output.


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eyeing for ?
Intel i3,4 GB ram (will upgrade the ram so need extra ram slot),2 GB graphics, 500gb HDD,USB 3

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
DELL,HP,LENOVO 

6) Anything else you would like to say?
Decent battery backup
I am from kolkata so will buy from kolkata or online
should able to handle FULL HD movies(10- 15gb)


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2015)

Honestly, there is no point in watching that huge sized movies on a laptop because you'll get 768p screen in this budget. And that wastes HDD space. Also forget about gaming at decent framerates and settings.


----------



## satwik (Aug 18, 2015)

Thanks SaiyanGoku for your reply as I mentioned I will not watch the movie on the laptop,but will hook the laptop to my projector to watch the movie via hdmi.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 18, 2015)

HP 15-r244TX (Notebook) (Core i3 4th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (M9W02PA) Rs.34990 Price in India - Buy HP 15-r244TX (Notebook) (Core i3 4th Gen/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (M9W02PA) SParkling Black Online - HP : Flipkart.com

Acer Aspire E5-551G (Notebook) (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Linux/ 2GB Graph) (NX.MLESI.001) Rs.35490 Price in India - Buy Acer Aspire E5-551G (Notebook) (APU Quad Core A10/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Linux/ 2GB Graph) (NX.MLESI.001) Black Online - Acer : Flipkart.c

Lenovo G40-45 (Notebook) (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E10088IN) Rs.26990 Price in India - Buy Lenovo G40-45 (Notebook) (APU Quad Core A8/ 8GB/ 1TB/ Free DOS/ 2GB Graph) (80E10088IN) Black Online - Lenovo : Flipkart.com

Any of these three should work just fine.


----------



## satwik (Nov 4, 2015)

Sorry for bumping this thread up,but my budget is now 50000 please suggest me a better laptop at this price range.will love to have a FULL HD screen


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2015)

Asus A550JX XX142D Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" HD 4GB Nvidia 950M Graphics | eBay


----------



## satwik (Nov 4, 2015)

Ha ha thanks Sainyangoku,I am thinking about the same laptop,but is it available at local store?Is it ok to buy it from ebay?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 4, 2015)

satwik said:


> Ha ha thanks Sainyangoku,I am thinking about the same laptop,but is it available at local store?Is it ok to buy it from ebay?


Its an imported laptop from Thailand and I doubt you'll be able to get it in India. Better buy from ebay.


----------

